# NBC Blocking OTA DVR recording



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

My closest locals are not on Dish yet and I have them ota on the guide w/ Digital service. No big deal. I also have Portland , Or. I am in the DMA. When I try to pause or record the ota signal on NBC it will pause but not record anything. When I un-pause it takes me to live TV. It will not record anything. The Portland NBC over the sat has no problem and none of the other ota channels have a problem. A couple of my customers have noticed this in the last week as well on both 622's and 722's. Do they now have the technology to block your DVR from recording?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

My ViP622 (L614) jumped to live the first time, but after that it worked as expected. It does it once also on the satellite version if you try that one first. In both cases, it buffered the program as expected.

I've never noticed this before.


----------



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

I have recorded on the NBC many times without a problem. Pause with no problem. If it was just me I could see my 622 going bad but it has happened to several customers with these ota channels being their only locals and they aint thrilled.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

It may be an issue the 622 has with the signal your local station is sending out.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You Portland area folks keep a close eye on this. NBC channels have "inadvertently" tested digital rights management recording blocking code before.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

crrscott. What version are you on. Is it only NBC you are seeing this on? If so, My guess is there is something unique about that particular stream. I record OTA all the time in SoCal and have not noticed anything like you are describing.


----------



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

It is only the local NBC out of Bend, Or. and only the OTA signal. The Portland signal on the dish is fine. My 622 (L614) and 2 other 622's are the ones I have seen. They are a prety rink y dink little station and have a hard time beleiving they would be ahead of the curvr on DVR blocking technology.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I can repeat the jump to live on just about any channel I choose, so I suspect that it may not have much to do with the local yokels.


----------



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

4 more customers contacted me today regaurding no dvr abilities on ota NBC. 622's and 722's...Only OTA signal. Not NBC on Dish


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

The fact that it's OTA only makes me think that while there is a possibility the local station has inadvertently set protection bits for their content, it seems more likely they're doing something strange with their PSIP data that the 622/722 don't like at all.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

harsh said:


> My ViP622 (L614) jumped to live the first time, but after that it worked as expected.


This happens on my 722 a lot (not *alot *which isn't a real word.) I'm on L6.14 as well.


----------

